# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Ebook dạy Java

## tungloiloi1

mình đang học java nhưng không có sách . bạn nào có share mình với. sách tiếng việt tiếng anh gì cũng được . tiếng anh càng tốt :d

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

*javascript*

http://download.aptech.vn/details.php?image_id=98

có cả tiếng việt và tiếng anh
mình cũng đang học lập trình, có gì nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ thêm nhé!

----------


## thaonguyen0494

dưới đây là những quyển sách học java mà mình thấy hay các bạn có thẻ tìm va dõwn load nó trên mạng rất nhiều 
1.can ban java
2.corejava (tiếng viêt)
3.lap_trinh_java_co_ban
4.thinking in java
5.teach yourself java in 21 day
6.the.definitive.guide.to.swt.and.jface.isbn-1590593251.chm
7.learning java, 3rd edition.chm
8.beyond java.chm
9. nguyên bộ tài liệu của sun (vào trang sun mà dỏwn)
10.programminger's guide (for java).pdf
11.building java enterprise applications vol 1, architec.pdf
12._swt jface in action - gui design with eclipse 3.0
còn rất nhiều các bạn hãy search trên chú google ấy...

----------


## danghoaqt

ac... sorry nha. mình nhầm. cái giáo trình java nè... (tiengviet)
http://dc34.4shared.com/download/79...dhkhtn__hcm_.zip?tsid=20080614-023422-7a9bc5c

----------


## bedaukute22

keke hay wá có còn tài liệu nào nữa không anh up lên cho mọi người với

----------


## nxtk2401

có rất nhiều, nhựng bạn phải chọn đọc thôi, sách học trường aptech cũng đc đấy, có phần bài tập sau lý thuyết để hỉu thêm

----------

